

List of sites to promote your app - antoniuschan99

I got these two links from a friend. You guys might find this useful. And of course if you know of any sites like these please post them :).<p>http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/31787/are-there-any-blogs-or-websites-introducing-new-website<p>http://productivewebapps.com/blog/list-of-places-to-submit-and-promote-your-startup-or-site/
======
seven_bridges
Headlines on Tech Crunch is a good way of getting the word out about your app:

<http://techcrunch.com/contact/>

This article talks about all the various aspects to consider for app
discovery:

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/02/beyond-the-hype-
app...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/02/beyond-the-hype-app-
discovery-and-app-promotion-need-better-quality-standards/)

------
ToniVlaic
Thank you for sharing those great lists.

